# Gift wrap



## BoxedIn (Oct 18, 2021)

So did Target do away with the big boxes of gift wrap this year? I have only seen smaller boxes, which look much easier to process than the big ones that constantly fall over.


----------



## dcworker (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe next week


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 19, 2021)

We've had them for a few weeks now. So many aisles with them on the floor just waiting for a slight nudge.


----------



## Luck (Oct 19, 2021)

Probably all stuck off coast!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2021)

Can we pay somebody to KEEP them stuck?


----------

